# How did you pick your tiel's name?



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Just as the title asks...how did you pick their names?  Was is how they acted? Or did it suit them?

Kuno got his name from a Japanese cartoon (aka anime) called Ranma 1/2. When I was young and played Pokemon Red I caught a bird pokemon and named it Tatewaki Kuno (it's the characters full name). So, I promised myself that when I got a cockatiel I would name him Tatewaki Kuno. Or...you know.. Kuno for short since it's easier to say! haha So, a decade later, I fulfilled my promise to myself!

There's my story. I'd like to hear yours.  !


----------



## KTyne (Apr 16, 2011)

When I got Hermes from his breeder she said he was the one out of his siblings who just loved to explore. That he'd sit with you a bit but then would be off exploring.
So I went online and searched up gods of travel and the Greek god, Hermes, came up.
I usually name my animals after Mythological characters and this name seemed to fit him! (Gaia is a Greek goddess, Peata is the Gaelic word for "pet", Freya is a Norse goddess... etc)


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Well, my lutino girl was named Candy by my seven year old son, who thought she looked like candy corn, lol.
Tony, my male tiel, was named after Tony Bennett - because he sings so well


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

I named my lutino Sunny because she is bright as the sun and brought much sunshine to my life! :tiel4:


----------



## cloudykitty (Feb 21, 2012)

Pebbles got her name because of all the stripes and spots on her tail.. I hope they don't go away..


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

When my oldest male, Ducky, was a baby, I for sure thought he was female, and he reminded me of the character Ducky from the Land before Time. So it stuck, even after I realized he was a male.

My mamabird, Callie, was called Candy in her previous home and I wanted something similar. I love the name Callie for both humans and pets, and it was close enough to her previous name that she had no trouble learning it.

Callie and Ducky's daughters, Petree and Littlefoot, were both thought to be males and given names to match their daddy. Consequently, the names stuck even though they're definitely female lol.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My Sunny is rehomed and came to me with the name Sunny. It suits him. : )


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

We chose Snickers name from the Snickers candy bar and his name suits him.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Aero was originally going to be "Horus" after the egyptian god of the sky but I was worried about her turning out to be a girl so I chose Aero as in my favourite chocolate bar thank goodness I did because she did turn out to be a girl 


Cupid got his name because he hatched on Valentines day


----------



## prettypenguin (Nov 11, 2010)

KTyne said:


> When I got Hermes from his breeder she said he was the one out of his siblings who just loved to explore. That he'd sit with you a bit but then would be off exploring.
> So I went online and searched up gods of travel and the Greek god, Hermes, came up.
> I usually name my animals after Mythological characters and this name seemed to fit him! (Gaia is a Greek goddess, Peata is the Gaelic word for "pet", Freya is a Norse goddess... etc)


Sif, my youngest tiel, is named after Thor's wife. in some stories, Sif is a swan maiden. My Sif is a whiteface lutino, so somewhat fitting, and in tune with my love for ballet.

Ruby Giselle, my lutino, was named for her eye color and one of the oldest ballets. Pretty lil' Gurlie Bird just fit my oldest, who is a petite normal grey.


----------



## chico-goose (Dec 9, 2011)

I named my normal grey Zazoo because it is the name of the bird in the Lion King and my whiteface is name petrie after the teradactyl from little foot. I am also preparing to purchase an Amzon Parrot who i was thinking of nameing mumble after the penguin in happy feet. Does anyone else know any famous bird naems from movies. I know the basics: Daffy, Tweety, Donald, etc. Did road runner have a name?


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

chico-goose said:


> I named my normal grey Zazoo because it is the name of the bird in the Lion King and my whiteface is name petrie after the teradactyl from little foot. I am also preparing to purchase an Amzon Parrot who i was thinking of nameing mumble after the penguin in happy feet. Does anyone else know any famous bird naems from movies. I know the basics: Daffy, Tweety, Donald, etc. Did road runner have a name?



That is precious!! I love Zazoo! and I love Petrie! I like the way you think! lol! 

Other famous names: Woodstock, Foghorn Leghorn come to mind.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

My youngest daughter is a huge NCIS fan. So between NCIS and NCIS LA.. We have Gibbs and Hetty.. Ducky and Kenzie who were chicks of Gibbs and Hetty's that went on to their forever homes.. we have McGee and Nel and now Baby G (Callen) all chicks of Gibbs and Hetty.. and our Budgies.. Sam and Abby. Pretty soon we'll have to move on to another show.. but we have tons of favorites.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

The way his feathers stand up on the top of his head made me think of Dapper Dan Hair gel that Goerge Clooney used in Brother Were art Thou... so it turned into Danny Boy


----------



## unrequeited (Jan 10, 2012)

Our budgie Frankie came to us named, our budgie Sora is a beautiful blue and Sora is Japanese for sky. Our cockatiel Yuki is a WF lutino and yuki is japanese for snow. Our tiel we're waiting to bring home will be Kupo just because he's cute and anyone who has played final fantasy will know that mog is adorable!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

We named our first boy Kirk because we thought his crest (and bald spot) looked outrageous. Luna got his name because we were told he was a girl...i just liked the name. And Taz got his name for his wild colors, a spinoff of the tazmanian devil cartoon character.


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

I named my lutino female even before I got her. I knew of her mutation before then and I have always liked the name Dandelion. A yellow bird and a favorite name results in Dandelion . Haha, and can't cockatiels eat dandelions too? Lol!


----------



## noname (Feb 12, 2011)

I was not sure if georgie was a male or female so I decided on Georgie - hey there Georgie Girl/boy so it was fairly androgynous. as it turn out he is GEORGIE big time - he is looking for a grilfriend and gets crankier by the day.


----------



## noname (Feb 12, 2011)

*Cuties*



DyArianna said:


> My youngest daughter is a huge NCIS fan. So between NCIS and NCIS LA.. We have Gibbs and Hetty.. Ducky and Kenzie who were chicks of Gibbs and Hetty's that went on to their forever homes.. we have McGee and Nel and now Baby G (Callen) all chicks of Gibbs and Hetty.. and our Budgies.. Sam and Abby. Pretty soon we'll have to move on to another show.. but we have tons of favorites.



love the names and the verse. got a little girl that my georgie could meet? lol


----------



## AiSell (Jan 22, 2008)

I gave name my Poly, when I watched a film for bird with this name


----------



## JessieBlanket (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for sharing!  !!


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

My pearly got her name from being a pearl cockatiel 
Diegos name came from ice age
Lutino can because he's a lutino 
Peaches because of ice age.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Our first tiel who we had to rehome years ago was called Rooh which is Arabic for Spirit. I would have used the name again but our daughter is called Ruqayya and we call her Rue for short (although this time we mean it as a nickname with multiple meaning, as a white flower and as the baby kangaroo in winnie the poo  ) so we needed something different. 

Me and my husband both love animes but we already named several pets back in the UK after Bleach so this time I racked my brain for something else with sentimental meaning and settled on the series Tenchi Muyo (there was also Tenchi Universe). I favoured a lot of the girls names but we think our white face might be a boy so I decided to call him Tenchi after the main character...who all the girl characters are in love with  
He was nearly Ryo-oki (Rio for short) after another character...but will save that one in case I ever get my Gala in the future 

As for the person asking about well known bird chracters...we also contemplated zazoo but one a lot of people seem to forget is Eargo the red parrot from Aladin


----------



## susan (Jun 8, 2011)

Ok, here goes. I live in Ramona, CA. I found Ramon in my backyard tree one morning and he was going to be Ramona's Surprise but I found out he was a boy and renamed him Ramon. Nobody claimed him and how can I explain without sounding awlful that I was SO happy about that. I loved him from the second I saw him! I wanted to get him a friend so he wouldn't be lonely while I am at work so I found him Cherub which means Angel of the Air which suits her because she is a beautiful white face and an extrodinary flier! Then along came the babies! I let my sister name them because it made her happy. Ilene my Jelly bean turned out to be a boy so he is now my Jelly Bean. Julius my Glorius Julius! Beautiful little Lila. Katerina Kit Kat (my sister's name is Kat) turned out to be a boy so is officialy named Mr. Kool Kat Ky but I can't stop calling him Kit Kat. And Last but definately not least is Amadeus, my Amazon Tucumon who is 23 years old. I named him for my Dad who was a classical pianist and LOVED Mozart.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I named my cockatiel, Daisy because I just thought she looks like a Daisy. She ia so cute and cuddly! LOL!


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Angel my oldest cockatiel (whos turned one last week) Was abandoned in March of '11. Its a pretty sickening story , she was taped shut in a box and thrown outside. Here in Canada the weather was around -40 degree's Celsius and she could’ve easily froze in seconds. After watching a black truck drive off I discovered a moving box while taking my dog out. I picked the box up and took it inside, carefully cutting the tape with a knife. I knew a bird or some kind of reptile was inside from the 'tip-taps' I heard as the box shifted. I opened the flaps and immediately took the dying tiel to a vet. He guessed the tiel wouldn’t make it through the night, but she did ! She fought over all the harm she was put through and now has fully recovered. So we decided Angel was an appropriate name decision, as she truly is one.

My second Cockatiel is Benito , I adopted him and wasn’t too fond of his name at first.. but since he already knew it I and responded eagerly to it I was hesitating to change it. In about one day the name dug a tiny spot in my heart and I love it to bits, I wouldnt change his name for anything.

As for the 43 fostered Cockatiels , almost all of them arrived with names. I only named five Cockatiels of which I fostered, which I dont mind all that much.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I did not name Spike, I tried to come up with a really neat name but could not choose one. 
It was on the third day that my Mom says he needs a name, how about Spike.
She choose Spike because of his spikes (crest) I said ok his name is Spike


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

My male Lutino Sparta is named after Sparta, Greece where my family is from. Harley is named of course for Harley Davidson and his mate Dyna is named after a type Harley which is a Dyna Street Bob that my husband rides. Vera was named after Vera Bradley and Charlie had his name when I got him. I wanted to change it to Titan but kept it.


----------



## adellelauren (Jan 14, 2012)

Simbah said:


> Angel my oldest cockatiel (whos turned one last week) Was abandoned in March of '11. Its a pretty sickening story , she was taped shut in a box and thrown outside. Here in Canada the weather was around -40 degree's Celsius and she could’ve easily froze in seconds. After watching a black truck drive off I discovered a moving box while taking my dog out. I picked the box up and took it inside, carefully cutting the tape with a knife. I knew a bird or some kind of reptile was inside from the 'tip-taps' I heard as the box shifted. I opened the flaps and immediately took the dying tiel to a vet. He guessed the tiel wouldn’t make it through the night, but she did ! She fought over all the harm she was put through and now has fully recovered. So we decided Angel was an appropriate name decision, as she truly is one.
> 
> My second Cockatiel is Benito , I adopted him and wasn’t too fond of his name at first.. but since he already knew it I and responded eagerly to it I was hesitating to change it. In about one day the name dug a tiny spot in my heart and I love it to bits, I wouldnt change his name for anything.
> 
> As for the 43 fostered Cockatiels , almost all of them arrived with names. I only named five Cockatiels of which I fostered, which I dont mind all that much.


OMG. I can't believe some people. She is an Angel and so are you for nurturing her back to health.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

adellelauren said:


> OMG. I can't believe some people. She is an Angel and so are you for nurturing her back to health.


I can't believe it either. It's so sad. How fortuante Angel is you found her.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Wendy is named after a dead punk rocker(@ least one of each kind of animals are always named after dead punk rockers. Lux interior the finch, stiv bators the ferret darby crash the hermit crab ect)
Beo-singerboy, got his name from strozec or however you spell it...the guy had a black bird named beo. His nickname,what we call him by is because on the third day with us he put heart wings and sang his little heart out!
Buddy-meanboy-prettyboy came with his name. Meanboy because he is not tame and bites,prettyboy when he is being sweet because of his solid and bright face. He rarely sings but when he does it is beautiul!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol. I named Grey bc he is... grey. Lol. My boyfriend calls my birds "blue bird" (bloo) "white bird" (blanc) and "grey bird" (grey)... he actually calls grey just grey now bc I talk about him all the time.. he still calls the budgies blue bird and white bird. Lol.


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

adellelauren said:


> OMG. I can't believe some people. She is an Angel and so are you for nurturing her back to health.





sunnysmom said:


> I can't believe it either. It's so sad. How fortuante Angel is you found her.



Thank you guys ! , and she is very lucky and fortunate. Although it still bothers me how we never found the person who had abandoned her. Its sickeninh to know how disguisting some people can be. But shes very healthy and extremly happy now ! Thank you once again girls.


----------

